# Jumping



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I will soon be getting my first goats, two young Boer doelings and a yearling Boer/Spanish doe. I am starting with a small goat yard, with plans to expand. I want to put in things for them to climb on, but don't want them jump over the fence and out of the yard. 

How far can goats jump, horizontally and (therefor) how close to the edge of the yard should I put the things they'll be climbing on?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How big is your goat yard going to be?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm working on an area approximately 40x45 feet with plans to expand, as time & weather permit, to an area about 100x50 (give or take).


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

How tall will your fencing be? Goats are pretty good jumpers lol. I have a 7mo old pygerian kid that can jump pretty much anything she wants to, including a mini horse lol! But her brother on the other hand is pretty limited on his jumping abilities, so a lot of times it just depends on the goat themselves. We have a little over four foot tall fencing for our buck yard and so far nobody has jumped the fence. I like to keep the taller toys at least 4-6 feet from the sides to at least discourage the idea.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Four to six feet. Thank you, Jackie. 

My fence will be a bit less than four feet tall. Probably closer to 40". I know I might have to put a topper on it, but that's in the "wait-and-see" category.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Erik_L said:


> Four to six feet. Thank you, Jackie.
> 
> My fence will be a bit less than four feet tall. Probably closer to 40". I know I might have to put a topper on it, but that's in the "wait-and-see" category.


One of my Mini does jumps 5 ft regularly


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with the "wait and see" lol. You can always adjust things to you or your girls needs once you bring them home and see if they are escape artists or not :wink:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

i am thinking at least 5 to 6 feet away from your outer fence.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Great! I told my young sons they can use some cinder blocks as giant Legos and build something for the goats! LoL


----------

